# no racing in south dakota



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Does any body know where a club is located at in south dakota. Or does any body know how you start one and how you can get a track in your area or know how to start one as well any info would be great thanks


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Depending on where you are at in South Dakota, there is the RC Xtreme guys down in Sioux Falls. They run dirt oval and off road in the summer and carpet oval and on road in the winter. Check them out at:
http://www.rcxracing.com/

There is also an off road track in Watertown. Check out the guys at
Nitro Hobbies
820 2nd ST SW
Watertown SD 57201
605/753-2818
They can shoot you any info and answer any questions.

I don't know if there is anything out west but at one time there was a track in Rapid City, but do not know any info on that one.
You can shoot me a PM if you have anymore questions.
:wave:*


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

What nobody is from south dakota no one at all. Come on.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

calrosse said:


> What nobody is from south dakota no one at all. Come on.


Been there, done that, for some reason, the SD rc guys just don't reply.


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah i see that. Cant believe that.............Geesh:freak:


----------

